# Stealth 1325 custom spinner for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Stealth s1 1325 spinner
8 guides + tip......fuji ‘k’ titanium torzite
fuji ergonomic reel seat.....19 1/2” butt to center of reel seat
japanese shrink wrap on butt
lightly used
lost interest in flyers when they trashed Kate
almost $700 invested in rod......$400


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

